# First Build Advice  (Mainly Gaming) - so far I have these: Ryzen 7 1700 and RX 580 8GB



## heeebsinc (Mar 26, 2019)

I am currently looking online for computer parts to get my first build started and came across the ryzen 5 2400g (has a dedicated graphcis card).   Because I plan to slowly upgrade the computer over time, is this a good place to start in the build?  I can add better gpus to the build afterwards right? I am only going to be using the computer for gaming (Fortnite, Apex, etc.).  Also, if i were to go ahead and use the ryzen 5 2400G, which motherboard and case should I use (considering some room for future upgrades)

any info would be an amazing help!

UPDATED by Quote from post #57:

Hey everyone
I am currently building my first PC and so far I have these:

Ryzen 7 1700
RX 580 8GB
I have looked online for motherboards but I keep finding mixed reviews for most party. I definitely plan to overclock the CPU (as much as possible) and possibly add additional GPU for cross-firex in the future.
My first question is does cross-fire really make a substantial difference (for games like fortnite/apex)?- as this has been the major dilemma for me.

And the motherboards I have been deciding between are ASUS TUF X470-Plus, MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon, ASUS Prime X470-Pro, and ASUS ROG STRIX B450-F.

I read that they differ in their OC capabilities and their audio. Between these, or any others you guys might know, which is the best board for under $180

Also, please mention any RAM that you know will be supported by the Motherboard. There are so many different options when it comes to RAM it is overwhelming lol.

Really appreciate it everyone. This website has helped me so much already


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 26, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...onents-please-make-sure-you-read-this.253915/


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2019)

Welcome

For an matx build i would recommend ASrock B450m Steel, Case MasterBox Lite 3.1 TG If i understood correctly you are planning to use igpu so 16gb ram is recommended as 2gb will be used by igpu.


----------



## kastriot (Mar 26, 2019)

Sure it's OK, small steps small steps.


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 26, 2019)

Countryside said:


> Welcome
> 
> For an matx build i would recommend ASrock B450m Steel, Case MasterBox Lite 3.1 TG If i understood correctly you are planning to use igpu so 16gb ram is recommended as 2gb will be used by igpu.


I saw online that some mother boards might require an update of some sort because the hardware may be outdated.   Would that be the case for the motherboards you provided? 
Also, is it possible to use the iGPU than install a separate GPU (Geforce 1060 or 1070 8gb)?  Sorry if these are simple questions I just want to wrap my head around everything before I start making purchases 

Again, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> I saw online that some mother boards might require an update of some sort because the hardware may be outdated.   Would that be the case for the motherboards you provided?



The Asrock b450 steel has support for all the current ryzen cpus so no bios update is required. You can check from this link.


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 26, 2019)

Countryside said:


> The Asrock b450 steel has support for all the current ryzen cpus so no bios update is required. You can check from this link.


Also, is it possible to use the iGPU than install a separate GPU (Geforce 1060 or 1070 8gb)? Sorry if these are simple questions I just want to wrap my head around everything before I start making purchases 

Again, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 26, 2019)

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/mxBqnH


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Also, is it possible to use the iGPU than install a separate GPU (Geforce 1060 or 1070 8gb)? Sorry if these are simple questions I just want to wrap my head around everything before I start making purchases
> 
> Again, thank you so much for your help!



Yes you can, make sure that you insert the monitor hdmi cable into the motherboard hdmi slot then you are using the igpu.

In the future when you buy an gpu you have to connect the monitor with gpu not with the motherboard hdmi slot.

The b450 steel motherboard has HDMI and Displayport it does not have old monitor connectors like Dvi and VGA.


----------



## notb (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Also, is it possible to use the iGPU than install a separate GPU (Geforce 1060 or 1070 8gb)? Sorry if these are simple questions I just want to wrap my head around everything before I start making purchases


Yes, you can use the iGPU for the time being.
That said, when do you plan to buy the GPU? 1060 and 1070 are being phased out.
If it's a matter of weeks, why not buy the whole thing? Less compromises, less work.


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 26, 2019)

notb said:


> Yes, you can use the iGPU for the time being.
> That said, when do you plan to buy the GPU? 1060 and 1070 are being phased out.
> If it's a matter of weeks, why not buy the whole thing? Less compromises, less work.



Because I am only intending to get the rig for gaming purposes (mostly a single game), I figure I start out with a more affordable rig that is easily upgradable.  I know I mentioned the 1060 and 1070 but if I really get committed to PC gaming I would go as far and upgrade to a 1080.   

If I get a very good graphics card in the future and decide to restart a build, can I remove the graphics card from one build and add it to another?

Also, I consulted with some peers that like to think of themselves as "experts" in gaming, and they mentioned that for price, the 2200g may be a better purchase than 2400g?

Looking at the ASrock b450 motherboard, I saw that it does not support 32gb of ram.  Is there a motherboard you guys know of that supports 32gb ram and ryzen 5 2400g with no bios update.   I am not planning on getting 32gb off the back but I would like to know i have the option for the future as i may or may not want to stream with the computer (once i upgrade to geforce 1080)


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Because I am only intending to get the rig for gaming purposes (mostly a single game), I figure I start out with a more affordable rig that is easily upgradable.  I know I mentioned the 1060 and 1070 but if I really get committed to PC gaming I would go as far and upgrade to a 1080.
> 
> If I get a very good graphics card in the future and decide to restart a build, can I remove the graphics card from one build and add it to another?
> 
> ...



What game?  Certain games play better on certain hardware.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Because I am only intending to get the rig for gaming purposes (mostly a single game), I figure I start out with a more affordable rig that is easily upgradable.  I know I mentioned the 1060 and 1070 but if I really get committed to PC gaming I would go as far and upgrade to a 1080.
> 
> If I get a very good graphics card in the future and decide to restart a build, can I remove the graphics card from one build and add it to another?
> 
> ...


What's your budget? And where do you live? To get the best advise we need to know a bit more info


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2019)

If you are relying on igpu then the 2400g is slightly faster but igpu uses 2gb of your ram so 16gb is a must because if you have an 8gb ram youre left with only 6gb
so to be honest its cheaper to get an ryzen 1200 pair it with an rx 570 4gb its only 130 usd it can't get better than that, and you do not have to buy 2x8 ram.

So quick math
B450m Steel 90usd
ryzen 1200  95 usd
rx570 4gb  130-160usd
8gig 2666 ram  50usd
Decent PSU 650W Seasonic, EVGA, Be quiet! 65usd

Edit: I found an ryzen 1600 on newegg for 139usd if you can get it for a similar price at your local shop then its an excellent buy and a better fit for pairing it with an higher end gpu.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ryzen AM4 is a good upgradeable platform.

Yes You can use the IGP, just make sure the resolution is not too high


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 26, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> What game?  Certain games play better on certain hardware.


Mainly fortnite.  Maybe games like Apex and Call of Duty in the future.



Countryside said:


> If you are relying on igpu then the 2400g is slightly faster but igpu uses 2gb of your ram so 16gb is a must because if you have an 8gb ram youre left with only 6gb
> so to be honest its cheaper to get an ryzen 1200 pair it with an rx 570 4gb its only 130 usd it can't get better than that, and you do not have to buy 2x8 ram.
> 
> So quick math
> ...



Do the brands on the power supply matter as much as the other components?  I found many different options on ebay at very good prices (25-50 usd) as oppose to brand names that are 75-100 usd.  

And does the b450 motherboard support 32GB of RAM?  To start, I am only going to put 16gb but i like knowing i have the option to make it 32gb.  

The last part that is stumping me is finding ram that will definitely be compatible with the motherboard (B450). I checked the qvl list on ASRock and could not find many of the tested ram online. I was able to find some versions of corsair RAM but im not sure if the model/version i found is the same found on the ASRock's site. Take a look at the list to see what I mean. 

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450M Steel Legend/index.asp#Memory

thank you guys so much again im learning so much


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2019)

The list gives you the overall info about the Vendors ram that has been tested so you dont have to specifically buy ram that on the list.

For an example there are alot of Corsair rams on the list so buying an let's say 8gig 2666 Corsair ram is totally okay.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Mainly fortnite.  Maybe games like Apex and Call of Duty in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


32Gb of ram will not be useful to you in Gaming for the next five years at least since Games do not tend to exceed console memory requirement limits much if at all and they wont be going beyond 16GB before yours and all our Pc's are too old anyway imho, so don't concern yourself with it.

Recent Bios releases have eased the memory compatibility issues on Ryzen but one things still true, you Can't go wrong with any memory that has Samsung B-die chips fitted to it, they tend to be the dearer version of memory within its class and spec and it's often listed specifically as a selling point, I got Gigabyte Aurus RGB memory (really made for their motherboards but hey ,it's mine now) as it listed B-die and does its XMP 3200 (highest tested speed)without the slightest tweak or issue.

it is not on my QVL list btw.


and thinking about it, your on ebay, I have many Gpus , ebay does someone will sell you a better gpu then that APU has for 30-50 maybe get a system off Ebay even, you really dont need the newest kit to game in pc land, you could find a bargain.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> 32Gb of ram will not be useful to you in Gaming for the next five years at least since Games do not tend to exceed console memory requirement limits much if at all and they wont be going beyond 16GB before yours and all our Pc's are too old anyway imho, so don't concern yourself with it.
> 
> Recent Bios releases have eased the memory compatibility issues on Ryzen but one things still true, you Can't go wrong with any memory that has Samsung B-die chips fitted to it, they tend to be the dearer version of memory within its class and spec and it's often listed specifically as a selling point, I got Gigabyte Aurus RGB memory (really made for their motherboards but hey ,it's mine now) as it listed B-die and does its XMP 3200 (highest tested speed)without the slightest tweak or issue.
> 
> it is not on my QVL list btw.



Samsung B-die is very good but expensive last time i checked the cheapest 2x8 i found was 150usd.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Do the brands on the power supply matter as much as the other components?


They matter more, why would you spend $500 on other components and trust a tin weight unknown brand cheap PSU to deliver clean and stable power to all of them? a good 500-600w (corsair, antec, evga, seasonic etc) should be fine and you can get good deals if you shop around but don't go buying a paperweight from ebay that claims 800w for $30 cause as well as just blowing it could take out your other components, so now tell me, was that $30 saved a good choice?


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Do the brands on the power supply matter as much as the other components?



Oh i missed that one, power supply is one of the most important components in your system never cheap out on PSU, i mentioned few vendors on post #14.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 26, 2019)

Countryside said:


> Samsung B-die is very good but expensive last time i checked the cheapest 2x8 i found was 150usd.


Worth a recheck then possibly, I mean your right it's dear and not the cheapest but I was quite shocked last night when i checked prices, they're dropping here.

And i did get non b die first, It was'nt on my QVL list either but i picked trusty corsair vengeance non rgb ,I did struggle to get it to run it's XMP of 3000 , but that was early on for the X470 motherboard's and those issues are less so, but I would wager most ram will work fine with Ryzen now, especially at jedec stock 2133,but likely at XMP upto 3200, not beyond(tweaks required beyond), and I would buy vengeance again for it.


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 26, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> 32Gb of ram will not be useful to you in Gaming for the next five years at least since Games do not tend to exceed console memory requirement limits much if at all and they wont be going beyond 16GB before yours and all our Pc's are too old anyway imho, so don't concern yourself with it.
> 
> Recent Bios releases have eased the memory compatibility issues on Ryzen but one things still true, you Can't go wrong with any memory that has Samsung B-die chips fitted to it, they tend to be the dearer version of memory within its class and spec and it's often listed specifically as a selling point, I got Gigabyte Aurus RGB memory (really made for their motherboards but hey ,it's mine now) as it listed B-die and does its XMP 3200 (highest tested speed)without the slightest tweak or issue.
> 
> ...




The reason I mentioned 32gb of RAM with the possibility I want to stream now and then for my friends.   I know its not necessary whatsoever, but if i wanted, could I put two 16gb RAM and it will be supported?


----------



## Countryside (Mar 26, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Worth a recheck then possibly, I mean your right it's dear and not the cheapest but I was quite shocked last night when i checked prices, they're dropping here.
> 
> And i did get non b die first, It was'nt on my QVL list either but i picked trusty corsair vengeance non rgb ,I did struggle to get it to run it's XMP of 3000 , but that was early on for the X470 motherboard's and those issues are less so, but I would wager most ram will work fine with Ryzen now, especially at jedec stock 2133,but likely at XMP upto 3200, not beyond(tweaks required beyond), and I would buy vengeance again for it.



Just did a quick recheck G.Skill 2x8 3000 145 usd.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 26, 2019)

I find it best to list the parts for the build that the user ultimately wants and then figure out the best pathway there.  Then see what I need to cut from that budget and get there in the most efficien t way possible... "upgrading" almost always means wasted money.

1.  Case / PSU - here my thinking is get what ya want from the getgo ..... ya are not going to get a good return when selling those old parts when ya upgrade to what ya wanted in the 1st place.   You could buy a cheap PSU but there are excellent PSs available for great prices.  The Seasonoic 520 / 620 M12 / S12 models are often $35 here in US and the Focus Gold Plus at $70 is a steal.

2.  MoBo / CPU - again, this is true as you'd be lucky to get more than 50% of ya investment back.  So let's say you want to be able to overclock with your "target build".  If Your target MoBo / CPU combo let's say cost $400.... but because if budget restrictions, you are going to settle for $320.  That means to get where ya eventually wanna be you are going spend $320 ... get back $160 if ya lucky and then spend $400.  The other thing ... "budget" MoBos often come with substandard sound and LAN  systems.

3.  Storage - this is a good place to save money early.  When budget is an issue, we start users out with an SSHD (2TB) with OS on it's own partition ... then when ready money available, add the SSD and migrate the OS over.

4.  Cooling - Here, if ya get a CPU that comes witha  cooler, that's fine as you probably won't want to jump into OCing right away.  If it doesn't, I don't see any logic in investing $30 in a budget 3rd party cooler when a $45 Scythe Fuma will outperform anything up to $150.

5.  Memory - Avoid the mistake of buying 1 x 8GB thinking you will add a 2nd stick later... always buy 2 sticks for dual channel MoBos.   If the RAM does not come in the same package, it is not guaranteed to work.

6.  Everybody **wants** at least a 1400p, 165 Hz, IPS panel w/ AUOptronics panel ... but they $600.  A 1080p TN will serve just fine amd when ya can afford the other one it makes a fine 2nd monitor

7.  GFX cards are the most significant part budget wise and frankly, I wouldn't bether going any lower than the 1660 Ti .... Was working with a user yesterday who said he was ready to build after setting aside $25 a week towards his build .... recommended, wait 6 weeks and buy then.


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 26, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I find it best to list the parts for the build that the user ultimately wants and then figure out the best pathway there.  Then see what I need to cut from that budget and get there in the most efficien t way possible... "upgrading" almost always means wasted money.
> 
> 1.  Case / PSU - here my thinking is get what ya want from the getgo ..... ya are not going to get a good return when selling those old parts when ya upgrade to what ya wanted in the 1st place.   You could buy a cheap PSU but there are excellent PSs available for great prices.  The Seasonoic 520 / 620 M12 / S12 models are often $35 here in US and the Focus Gold Plus at $70 is a steal.
> 
> ...



Looking at storage online, would something like this be okay?

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seagate-1T...m56c295d2d6:g:xssAAOSwyGZZ6gT1&frcectupt=true*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seagate-1T...311191&hash=item4b609704f8:g:M~YAAOSwdC5cY9Qw*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 26, 2019)

Countryside said:


> Just did a quick recheck G.Skill 2x8 3000 145 usd.


see massively cheaper  , perhaps i was looking at the cheaper end last night and did'nt realise the set I saw were £70 so were not in the same league probably, it was late.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 26, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> The reason I mentioned 32gb of RAM with the possibility I want to stream now and then for my friends.   I know its not necessary whatsoever, but if i wanted, could I put two 16gb RAM and it will be supported?


16GB is fine for gaming and streaming, you need CPU horsepower not more RAM. Get a 1600 or above instead of a 2400g, if you want to stream the 2400g won't cut it as you need more cores and 4 is not enough to game and stream efficiently, obviously you won't have IGP then so you need to buy a dGPU but if that is your end goal then buying 2400g now and dropping in a dedicated GPU when you can affored to still won't allow you to game at high settings and FPS and stream at the same time, you won't have the CPU power to do both satisfactorily.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 26, 2019)

If you plan to run the 2400G with the integrated graphics to start, definitely go with faster RAM. I had good luck running Geil EVO POTENZA 3000 with the XMP setting. The 2400G is quite capable, especially with older games, but it needs fast RAM to really shine. And even with a dGPU, the 2400G has high boost clocks for a budget Ryzen, so it can handle modern GPUs just fine. You will be limited to x8 PCIe, but I don’t think you’ll notice that. Streaming and gaming might get you into trouble though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 26, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> If you plan to run the 2400G with the integrated graphics to start, definitely go with faster RAM. I had good luck running Geil EVO POTENZA 3000 with the XMP setting. The 2400G is quite capable, especially with older games, but it needs fast RAM to really shine. And even with a dGPU, the 2400G has high boost clocks for a budget Ryzen, so it can handle modern GPUs just fine. You will be limited to x8 PCIe, but I don’t think you’ll notice that. Streaming and gaming might get you into trouble though.



If anything Id go with a premium board if upgrading over time, easier to pull a cpu than a motherboard


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 27, 2019)

so after doing some more research, I figure you guys are right in that I should get a ryzen 5 1600 and a good GPU.   I was thinking the rx570 8gb or rx580 8gb?   in terms of functionality and performance, is there any difference?  and considering I would spend a little more than I would with the 2400g, will it increase my gaming by a solid amount (over 120 fps?)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> so after doing some more research, I figure you guys are right in that I should get a ryzen 5 1600 and a good GPU.   I was thinking the rx570 8gb or rx580 8gb?   in terms of functionality and performance, is there any difference?  and considering I would spend a little more than I would with the 2400g, will it increase my gaming by a solid amount (over 120 fps?)



Here
https://www.gpucheck.com/en-usd/com...d-ryzen-5-2400g-vs-amd-ryzen-5-1600/high/high

https://www.gpucheck.com/en-usd/com...-ryzen-5-2400g-vs-amd-ryzen-5-1600x/high/high

https://www.gpucheck.com/en-usd/com...-ryzen-5-2400g-vs-amd-ryzen-5-2400g/high/high

https://www.gpucheck.com/en-usd/com...d-ryzen-5-2400g-vs-amd-ryzen-5-2600/high/high


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 27, 2019)

A dedicated card like the ones you mention will be much better than the GPU on the 2400G. The 570 is a good starting point. 120fps will be pushing it at 1080p high, but you were looking at 30-40 FPS with the 2400G, and that’s probably at 720p.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> A dedicated card like the ones you mention will be much better than the GPU on the 2400G. The 570 is a good starting point.



On a budget for sure, the 1600/X are the same as the 2400G, difference is 2 more cores on the 1600/X, no wasted space from a IGP. The IGPs have their place though.

So for 5 dollars less on the cpu a 1600 would suffice, and the fps between a 570 and 580 are not considerable enough to justify additionsl pay out. Only a V56 would be, unless if a 590 is that much better than a 580


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 27, 2019)

Decided on just building a pc around ryzen 7 1700 and rx 580 8GB graphics card- since i found parts online that make it only $150ish more than my original build. What motherboard would be good for this- and most affordable? Looking to save as much as I can.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 27, 2019)

Where you live is important...
I just built a R5 1600-$79.99 ASRock b450 pro4 atx $45 with $30 off compatible cpu combo, 2x4gb ddr4 2667mhz $23.99 each, Power color Red dragon RX570 4gb $129.99-with 2 games, 240gb Inland pro SSD $27.99, Cooler Master 80+ white PSU-$36.99 for $397 after tax at Microcenter.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 27, 2019)

Looking at the price prices of different components i think this is the best cheap build you can do. The price difference between any CPU and 2600 is so small that it is the best choice unless you can find a 2nd hand ryzen 1st gen


PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* AMD - Ryzen 5 2600 3.4 GHz 6-Core Processor  ($164.89 @ OutletPC) 
*Motherboard:* MSI - B450M GAMING PLUS Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($79.99 @ Amazon) 
*Memory:* GeIL - EVO SPEAR 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($79.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Team - L5 LITE 3D 480 GB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($49.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung - Spinpoint F1 DT 750 GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($28.00 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* PowerColor - Radeon RX 570 4 GB RED DRAGON Video Card  ($129.99 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Thermaltake - Versa H15 MicroATX Mid Tower Case  ($33.26 @ Amazon) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic - FOCUS Plus Gold 550 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($49.99 @ Newegg) 
*Total:* $616.10
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-03-27 16:11 EDT-0400_


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 28, 2019)

So I ended up buying the ryzen 7 1700.  Before I buy a motherboard i wanted to know if there is any significant difference in terms of performance between the asrock B450 and B450m.  I know one is a micro version but what I’ve see online is that they differ very slightly.  The reason I ask is because I have found b450m to be much cheaper


----------



## Lorec (Mar 28, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> So I ended up buying the ryzen 7 1700.  Before I buy a motherboard i wanted to know if there is any significant difference in terms of performance between the asrock B450 and B450m.  I know one is a micro version but what I’ve see online is that they differ very slightly.  The reason I ask is because I have found b450m to be much cheaper


less sata's, less usb connectors, less pci-e slots and no onboard displayport. thats about it.

btw mATX board in a FULL TOWER case looks silly. but thats my opinion.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 28, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> So I ended up buying the ryzen 7 1700.  Before I buy a motherboard i wanted to know if there is any significant difference in terms of performance between the asrock B450 and B450m.  I know one is a micro version but what I’ve see online is that they differ very slightly.  The reason I ask is because I have found b450m to be much cheaper



no, choose whatever one you like better.

in regards to memory, its hard to recommend memory because even memory thats on a motherboards qvl may have used different modules like samsung, hynix, micron, ect than the ones youl get in the ram you buy.  the best way is to go by frequency and timings. 3200mhz cl16-18-18-18 is almost always either hynix or samsung. 3200mhz cl14-14-14-14 is b-die every time, the price will reflect this. next thing to look for is if its single sided or duel sided. there is no way to tell this unless the manufacturer discloses it or you get ahold of the modules.


based on the above info i normally go for memory that is 16-18-18-18 because there is a good chance it will work at the advertised xmp, but at current prices i would just pick up this memory because its guaranteed to work on the platform you are building at the advertised speeds. you could follow the above advise tho and save like 10 bucks but i would not take the chance. just get what works and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## R0H1T (Mar 28, 2019)

Buy any second gen 4xx series - they're marginally better & more future proof. As for B450m that's likely microATX hence cheaper.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 28, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> So I ended up buying the ryzen 7 1700.  Before I buy a motherboard i wanted to know if there is any significant difference in terms of performance between the asrock B450 and B450m.  I know one is a micro version but what I’ve see online is that they differ very slightly.  The reason I ask is because I have found b450m to be much cheaper


I would get something with good VRM since you have the 1700. You are still not mentioning your budget.... It's difficult to recommend something when we don't know the price range. How much is the Asrock you are looking at? The MSI one i recommended should be better than compared to the B450 Pro 4.

Look at this VRM chart here:

https://i.redd.it/xda4pmf92pw11.png


----------



## Countryside (Mar 28, 2019)

krusha03 said:


> I would get something with good VRM since you have the 1700. You are still not mentioning your budget.... It's difficult to recommend something when we don't know the price range. How much is the Asrock you are looking at? The MSI one i recommended should be better than compared to the B450 Pro 4.
> 
> Look at this VRM chart here:
> 
> https://i.redd.it/xda4pmf92pw11.png



Asrock B450m steel is 10$ more than the Msi gaming plus board but has four ram slots and two m.2 slots and overall better build quality.

Alternative for the Asrock mobo would be MSI b450m Mortar.


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 28, 2019)

krusha03 said:


> I would get something with good VRM since you have the 1700. You are still not mentioning your budget.... It's difficult to recommend something when we don't know the price range. How much is the Asrock you are looking at? The MSI one i recommended should be better than compared to the B450 Pro 4.
> 
> Look at this VRM chart here:
> 
> https://i.redd.it/xda4pmf92pw11.png



Right now I already bought a ryzen 7 1700 and a xfx rx 580 8gb- together costing around $300.  Because I want to start the build sooner than later, I would like to get a motherboard under $70 range as I want to heavier on the PSU and RAM.  Overall, I don't want to spend over $600, but I am willing to change that like I have before if its worth it in terms of cost and reward.   

Already im learning so much about computer really appreaicte it


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 28, 2019)

I think you’ll want to get a board you really like. It would be a pain to change that later. In my case, I make sure it has all the features I want—and I like mine to have WiFi built in just for flexibility. The cheapest boards are fine until you want to overclock or put a more demanding CPU in there. I think this matters more with AMD right now, as they tend to support multiple generations of CPUs on the same socket and are offering some compelling upgrades with each generation.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 28, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Right now I already bought a ryzen 7 1700 and a xfx rx 580 8gb- together costing around $300.  Because I want to start the build sooner than later, I would like to get a motherboard under $70 range as I want to heavier on the PSU and RAM.  Overall, I don't want to spend over $600, but I am willing to change that like I have before if its worth it in terms of cost and reward.
> 
> Already im learning so much about computer really appreaicte it





krusha03 said:


> Look at this VRM chart here:
> https://i.redd.it/xda4pmf92pw11.png


this is golden info, use it.

ram is no-brainer flare x or trident z 3200 cl14 and u done.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 28, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Right now I already bought a ryzen 7 1700 and a xfx rx 580 8gb- together costing around $300.  Because I want to start the build sooner than later, I would like to get a motherboard under $70 range as I want to heavier on the PSU and RAM.  Overall, I don't want to spend over $600, but I am willing to change that like I have before if its worth it in terms of cost and reward.
> 
> Already im learning so much about computer really appreaicte it



Its not wise to pair 1700 with an cheap motherboard so my recommendation is if your not willing to get the Steel mobo then ASrock b450m pro4 or like @krusha03 recommended Msi B450m gaming plus no point going lower then those motherboards.


----------



## heeebsinc (Mar 28, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I think you’ll want to get a board you really like. It would be a pain to change that later. In my case, I make sure it has all the features I want—and I like mine to have WiFi built in just for flexibility. The cheapest boards are fine until you want to overclock or put a more demanding CPU in there. I think this matters more with AMD right now, as they tend to support multiple generations of CPUs on the same socket and are offering some compelling upgrades with each generation.



do you know a board that would be good for overclocking and future amd builds? I plan on upgrading but because I'm so new to this all, and because there are so many options, and really ambivalent on making a decision on the motherboard because I have read how important the mobo is for future upgrades and accessibality.  The only board im familiar with is the ASrock B450 and B450m.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 28, 2019)

Don't get me wrong but unless you're going to OC the dog snot out of your system any b450 $60-$70 should be good enough...
All you need is 2 memory slots, 1M2 slot and 1 PCI-E x16 and x4 slots... Anything else is just gravy


----------



## Countryside (Mar 28, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> do you know a board that would be good for overclocking and future amd builds? I plan on upgrading but because I'm so new to this all, and because there are so many options, and really ambivalent on making a decision on the motherboard because I have read how important the mobo is for future upgrades and accessibality.  The only board im familiar with is the ASrock B450 and B450m.



Do be honest you won't be doing any overclocking with an 70$ broad and an good board for that wont fit into your budget.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 28, 2019)

I still agree ASRock or MSI..or maybe a gigabyte b450 ds3 but ASRock or MSI should be considered first.

I've really put quite a few cheap MSI boards to their limits and only fried the VRM's on a g760 AM3+...out of 20ish boards I don't think that's bad.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.newegg.com/amp/products/N82E16813145083

https://m.newegg.com/productList/keywordsearch?keyword=Msi b450&sortField=PRICE

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16813157843


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2019)

Buy 1 part at a time is a good way to go about things unless you have a cpu/gpu combo that cant be passed up...


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 28, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Right now I already bought a ryzen 7 1700 and a xfx rx 580 8gb- together costing around $300.  Because I want to start the build sooner than later, I would like to get a motherboard under $70 range as I want to heavier on the PSU and RAM.  Overall, I don't want to spend over $600, but I am willing to change that like I have before if its worth it in terms of cost and reward.
> 
> Already im learning so much about computer really appreaicte it


The build I made is around 600$ and I think its pretty much the best you can get in that range. The ram you can overclock using the ryzen calculator (although 3000mhz is good enough) and you wont need more than 550w psu anyway and Seasonic is one of the best brands


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2019)

krusha03 said:


> The build I made is around 600$ and I think its pretty much the best you can get in that range. The ram you can overclock using the ryzen calculator (although 3000mhz is good enough) and you wont need more than 550w psu anyway and Seasonic is one of the best brands



Where's it at?


----------



## Countryside (Mar 29, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Where's it at?



Its post #37


----------



## heeebsinc (May 12, 2019)

Hey everyone
I am currently building my first PC and so far I have these:

Ryzen 7 1700
RX 580 8GB
I have looked online for motherboards but I keep finding mixed reviews for most party. I definitely plan to overclock the CPU (as much as possible) and possibly add additional GPU for cross-firex in the future.
My first question is does cross-fire really make a substantial difference (for games like fortnite/apex)?- as this has been the major dilemma for me.

And the motherboards I have been deciding between are ASUS TUF X470-Plus, MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon, ASUS Prime X470-Pro, and ASUS ROG STRIX B450-F.

I read that they differ in their OC capabilities and their audio. Between these, or any others you guys might know, which is the best board for under $180

Also, please mention any RAM that you know will be supported by the Motherboard. There are so many different options when it comes to RAM it is overwhelming lol.

Really appreciate it everyone. This website has helped me so much already


----------



## R0H1T (May 12, 2019)

From the lot you listed I'd get ASUS Prime X470-Pro.


----------



## Ebo (May 12, 2019)

AAarrggghhh, just choose a board and be happy with it.
They all have their pros and cons, just choose the one you think suits you the best.
Regarding ram I would go for some G.skill 3000Mhz or 3200Mhz and let the price deside. 16GB is enough.


----------



## notb (May 12, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> ey everyone
> I am currently building my first PC and so far I have these
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> RX 580 8GB


First of all: move this to a new thread.

You "have these" as in: you own them already or you've chosen them?
Both are very weird choices in 2019. And the idea of dual RX580 is old-fashioned at best.
What's the point of this PC? Gaming?


----------



## 95Viper (May 12, 2019)

notb said:


> First of all: move this to a new thread.



He has had three different threads in the System Builder's Advice.
He only needs this one...
The opening has been updated to reflect the new info in post #57.
Please be nice to him and see if you members can help him out.

Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## Chomiq (May 12, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Hey everyone
> I am currently building my first PC and so far I have these:
> 
> Ryzen 7 1700
> ...



Watch this:


----------



## 64K (May 12, 2019)

notb said:


> First of all: move this to a new thread.
> 
> You "have these" as in: you own them already or you've chosen them?
> Both are very weird choices in 2019. And the idea of dual RX580 is old-fashioned at best.
> What's the point of this PC? Gaming?



I think he meant it as item #1 Ryzen 7 1700  and item #2 RX 580.

OP don't get a $25 PSU.


----------



## heeebsinc (May 12, 2019)

notb said:


> First of all: move this to a new thread.
> 
> You "have these" as in: you own them already or you've chosen them?
> Both are very weird choices in 2019. And the idea of dual RX580 is old-fashioned at best.
> What's the point of this PC? Gaming?


Pc gaming mainly



heeebsinc said:


> Pc gaming mainly.  And I meant I purchased them already


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Looking at storage online, would something like this be okay?
> 
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seagate-1T...m56c295d2d6:g:xssAAOSwyGZZ6gT1&frcectupt=true
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seagate-1T...311191&hash=item4b609704f8:g:M~YAAOSwdC5cY9Qw*



Stay away from the SSHD you won't really benefit anything from it because the ssd part was meant to be a cache function to make the drive fast but it doesn't work like that in Windows.

Windows takes files that are used often if there is space for it and moves the frequent used files to the ssd so they are faster.

If it was for a gaming console like PS4 it benefits from a SSHD instead of a HDD.


Depending on prices on the board you want the ASRock X470 Taichi is a awesome board, I got one in my Intel rig and it got everything and more that I want even I am not overclocking yet only using XMP.


----------



## notb (May 12, 2019)

heeebsinc said:


> Pc gaming mainly


So do you own the 2 parts mentioned (R7 1700 and RX580) or do you simply plan to get them?


----------



## heeebsinc (May 12, 2019)

notb said:


> So do you own the 2 parts mentioned (R7 1700 and RX580) or do you simply plan to get them?


I own them already


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 12, 2019)

Asrock board you can't go wrong


----------



## Mac2580 (May 13, 2019)

Hi, I have an Asus x470 prime pro, no complaints with it. The best advice I can give you is not to buy a cheap PSU. In my experience a cheap PSU is the most likely component to fail in a build.


----------

